# Bildschirm wird schwarz und PC startet neu



## eazyx (20. April 2016)

Hallöle,

ich habe folgendes Problem: An bestimmten Punkten in WoW schmiert mein Rechner ab bzw. mein Bildschirm wird schwarz und dann startet sich mein Rechner neu. Es ist auch nicht so, dass ich da schon drölf Stunden am zocken bin. Es sind tatsächlich ein paar bestimmte Punkte. Ich logg mich ein, gehe einen Meter und dann schmiert der wieder ab. 
Ich habe schon folgendes probiert: Von Directx11 auf Directx9 gestellt, Grafikeinstellungen auf niedrig gestellt, WoW neuinstalliert, Hintergrundprogramme geschlossen, Fenstermodus, Addons ausgemacht, Cache und WTF Ordner gelöscht, auf Windows 10 geuptdated, GeForce Experiece gelöscht (Hatte mir ein GM geraten), OCCT, Heaven Benchmarks durchgeführt war unaufällig, meine Temperaturen sind auch immer unauffällig. Habe mir mal Whochrashed heruntergeladen und gesehen, dass dort Bugcheck 0x124 (WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR) und 0x50 (PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA) steht. 

Weiß einfach nicht mehr weiter 

Mein PC

Betriebssystem
	Windows 10 Pro 64-bit
CPU
	Intel Core 2 Quad Q8300 @ 2.50GHz
RAM
	6,00GB Dual Kanal DDR2 @ 399MHz (5-5-5-18)
Motherboard
	Packard Bell FMCP7AM 
Grafik
	1536 MBNVIDIA GeForce GT 130 (Sapphire/PCPartner)	

Liebe Grüße
Isi


----------



## DKK007 (20. April 2016)

Wie sehen die Temperaturen aus?

Was für ein Netzteil ist verbaut? Ich würde auf ein defektes Netzteil tippen.


----------



## bschicht86 (20. April 2016)

Neben den ganzen Versuchen fehlen mir Tests für CPU (Prime95) und RAM (memtest86)


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (20. April 2016)

Könnte auch einfach nur an den Grafiktreibern liegen. Deinstallier die mal mit DDU und mach die frisch wieder drauf.


----------



## eazyx (22. April 2016)

Hey, 
also ich werde jetzt gleich mal alle Tipps ausprobieren. Was meint ihr denn wie lange ich die Tests laufen lassen muss?


----------



## Markzzman (22. April 2016)

Könnte evtll. an den verbauten Komponenten liegen.
Aktuelle Hardware kann für WoW nicht schaden.


----------



## eazyx (22. April 2016)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Neben den ganzen Versuchen fehlen mir Tests für CPU (Prime95) und RAM (memtest86)




Hallo, ich habe mal Prime95 über einer Stundelaufen gelassen. Zwischendrin ist mir Prime allerdings abgeschmiert (Programm reagiert nicht mehr -Meldung). Lief allerdings, bis auf den Zwischenfall alles ohne Fehler.  Memtest kann ich nicht starten,  Dort steht: "Could not allocate 4095 MB". Sehr komisch alles...

Die Temperaturen sind, soweit ich denke, alle in Ordnung. Während Prime lief, waren die Temperaturen von der CPU zwischen 55 und 60 Grad. Bei der Grafikkarte ist alles wunderbar kühl.

Den Grafikkartentreiber habe ich mit DDU komplett gelöscht und den neusten installiert.


Habe mich testweise mal in WoW eingeloggt. Bin durch HdZ gelaufen und dann wurd der Bildschirm wieder schwarz. Wenn ich in Sturmwind oder sonst wo stehe, passiert sowas nicht. Bis auf in ein Paar Inis, dort tritt das Problem ja auch auf.


----------

